# Installing FreeBSD 10.1 on Sun Blade x6270 M2 failed



## Wahyu J. Raharjo (Mar 26, 2015)

Hi!

I am new to FreeBSD world, but I want to learn about it.

I have Sun Blade x6270 M2  on my office, currently it uses CentOS 5.10, I cannot upgrade it to CentOS 6/RedHat 6 due to undetected NIC driver.
I don’t like to use Oracle Linux, so I tried FreeBSD 10.1, but I failed to install on that machine

The last 3 error message are:

```
pcib10: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 30.0 on pci0
pcib10: failed to allocate initial memory window: 0xfaf00000-0xfb7fffff
pci32: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib10
```
ISO which I used: FreeBSD-10.1-RELEASE-amd64-dvd1.iso

Anyone know how to solve this?
Does anyone have experience in installing "Sun Blade x6270 M2" with other than Oracle* OS?
Or maybe previous version of FreeBSD 10 works on that machine?

Thank,
Wahyu


----------



## ronaldlees (Mar 26, 2015)

I think you need the specific ISO for SPARC:  ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/sparc64/sparc64/ISO-IMAGES/10.1/


----------



## protocelt (Mar 26, 2015)

ronaldlees said:


> i think you need the specific ISO for sparc:  ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/sparc64/sparc64/ISO-IMAGES/10.1/


I think this is actually an Intel Xeon Platform server in which case the FreeBSD-10.1-RELEASE-amd64-dvd1.iso ISO file would be correct file.

EDIT: Yep, http://www.oracle.com/us/solutions/performance-scalability/x6270m2-specompl-092010-bmark-172435.html


----------



## Wahyu J. Raharjo (Mar 27, 2015)

Thank ronaldlees for your response, but as protocelt said it is using Xeon.
I'm going to try previous release (FreeBSD 8.4), I'll update the result later.


----------

